# Location needed for month's Hols in France



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi, I don’t really know where to start. Wife and daughter got together and decided that we are having a month’s holiday in France. Daughter plus twin boys (2) and hopefully new 4 monther will have husband visiting but he can’t spare the whole month off work. It could be first week and last week for instance. We will be there as another pair of hands, at least for the time he’s not there.

We will be in the MH, they in fixed tent? Chalet? Gite? Cabin? Auberge? hopefully adjacent. When not needed we could be doing some local touring. 

Not a lot to go on but any suggestions anyone? Whereabouts in France has not been decided but not too far south because of dad’s visits.

Dick


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

To many gaps in your question!!

What is it that you are looking for in a holiday?? If its the beach for the little ones then that narrows it down to a beach (Vendee area??) or Lakeside (like Annecy) 

I think you need to make a few basic decisions and post them on this thread. France is BIG and without guidance as to what YOU want you are going to get lots of suggestions of what OTHER people think you might want !!

I would suggest that you look at say a week or ten days in one location, then move on for another week or so, etc. That way you will be able to get a mix of places to go and things to do!

If dad is coming out will he be driving, flying or coming by train ?? If other than driving you need to think about access to transport so he can get to you etc etc

LOADS to think about and not that "simples"


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

One of our first trips was to the Dordogne when our kids were small many many years ago   Canoeing along the river ,,lovely evening ,sitting outside late at night with a glass of wine or two   
We used the carefree book from the ccc ,plenty to choose from.


Les


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

In 2009 we arranged to have a holiday in France with friends. They don't have a motorhome and didn't want to drive there.

We settled on Montrichard, which we knew from our pre-motorhome days.

It's in the Loire valley on the north bank of the river Cher, but there's a sandy beach / leisure area across the bridge on the south bank.

I's a few kms east of Chenonceau and is easy driving distance to lots of attractions.

It's a nice little town with the usual markets, restaurants etc. but without being too touristy.

There is a railway station with trains to Tours.

We stayed at the municipal campsite next to the riverbank walk. Our friends rented a holiday home about 15 mins walk away. They travelled there by train(s) from Lancashire via Paris and Tours and arrived on the dot of whatever time they were due.

The house they rented was on the outskirts of town but minutes walk from a Super U and the trains. It was very reasonably priced and had a garden with parking space in front big enough for us to take our motorhome there. 

If any of this is or interest and you'd like to know more you can pm me.


Chris


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

What we did

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/ralphdot/France 2004.htm


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Dick,

If you are going to take your holiday in high season and some of you will be on a campsite with the MH but you need extra accommodation for the odd week then using one of the local budget hotels for overflow guests can work out cheaper than renting a Gite or a Chalet / Mobile Home, because the budget hotel chain room prices stay the same all year round and do not go up in July and August. They are usually located near motorway junctions. 

About 30 Euros a night should get a room that sleeps up to 3 people. Breakfast is usually extra but not compulsory. 

I've used Hotel Premier Classe and they are basic but adequate. Campanile are a bit more expensive and more comfy and also usually have a restaurant on site or next door.

SD


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi just a thought , last year we we were touring france, and our freinds wanted to join us . as we only have a 2 berth mh they were going to sleep in our kyham tent , but the weather was not good . the site we were on at the time had key camp cabins and when we price them up out of season they were cheaper than it cost us for the pitch .?? of course this was not in high season when unfortunatly everything doubles or even trebles. 

best of luck n hope you have a great time tom n june


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

We holiday a lot in the Sud Charente at Aubeterre at a local gite complex. We have only recently used the campsite but it was very family fun. We were observing!

Kids playing. Beach for the river. Canoeing on the river.

Bar with reasonable bar meals and beer prices, for France! Hotel next door. Hotel reasonable, restaurant quite up market but excellent.

Very pretty area and easy run turning right at Calais.

9 hole golf course a short drive up the road.

Dordogne down the road for some trips out.

PM if you want more info.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We are returning with our motorhome to camping les Druides at Carnac they have a website.

We went with a similarfamily assortment to you.

we hired their own mobile homes for the 'families with little people'

The site is small thid is why we are returning.

It is 10 min walk with prams etc to several beautiful safe sandy beaches with rockpools.

Ditto to Carnac Plage centre with bars restaurants carosels for kids.
Evening atmosphere.

The site has a dozen or so vans with pitches interspersed. (we were next door to our kids)

The pool is lovely with a 20cm deep kids pool.

There are several small playgrounds for under fives - very safe.

Bread can be ordered (and our 4 yr old will be able to collect it watched from a distance)

On the nearst beach is a childrens activity centre with pool bouncy castles overlooked by a great bar/cafe restaurant where we took three pram loads of sleeping infants in the evening. :lol: 

if you want to know more get in touch


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Concarnau?,if thats how its spelt,we spent a fortnight there,at a site with its own little beach,swimming pool,cafe/restaurant,showers,washing machine,but most of all,the chap and his family that ran it could not have been more considerate.
They were in the process of having mobile homes pitched on certain areas of the site,(This was 3 years ago). If this is within your families meet up area,PM us,and i will have a look in my "KEEP!! skip".
In a nutshell,we had booked the site for the sea view,upon arrival,(twin wheeler c/van) we were shown a super level pitch,he saw we were a bit puzzled,and asked is it not right/ we said we cannot see the sea,he explained the sea view field was sloping,and needed mowing,but come and have a look,and if you are happy to be in that field,i will mow it for you,we did,and he did. During our stay,he mowed and collected the grass in other areas,and while chatting to him he said he would collect the grass next day in our field,he did not,when i chided him on this,he said," I came to do it,but you were asleep on the grass,i can collect grass anytime,you only have a few days to enjoy your holiday". Does that help?.
Jented.
PS. You can read up about Concarnau? in a book,its not bad.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

There are loads of wonderful sites in the Gorge of the Ardeches. 

You can walk in the hills, kayak on the river, swim in the river.

But also, if you also have a car (or your friends do) there are plenty of places to drive to, not that far away - 

eg Pont du Gare, Avignon, etc


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I know you say you don't want to travel too far south but the Dordogne and Garone region are beautiful and easy to get to. You are also not far from the Arachon and Dune de Pyla which is fantastic.



HeatherChloe said:


> There are loads of wonderful sites in the Gorge of the Ardeches.


That's on my list for either this year or next year before going to Italy.

Karl


----------

